# Couldn't Stay Away



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Good to see you guys are still at it. After a about a year away (occasional lurking of course) I decided to join this mob once again.

Still enjoying my old wooden sailboat and a shot of "Schooner" with my evening rum ration.

The past year has been good to Joan and I and the sailing has been great! Just back from a month in the Chesapeake and ready for summer here in NC.

Best Regards, John


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome back! Wish I had had more time to spend talking with you when I was in Oriental.


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks John,

Are you still in the area?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm up at New Bern, at the sheraton, looking for work over the summer.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome back.

Please post a picture of said wooden vessel.

David


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks John, good to know you are still nearby. I hope to come down to Oriental later this week after the completion of AC repairs here at the house....

David, thanks for the interest, here's a recent shot taken off St. Michaels. MD.










Regards, John


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

She's a beautiful boat David. I visited with John on her last summer, and was thoroughly impressed.


----------



## seagain (Jun 28, 2008)

looks good to me. I have been landlocked for many a year and am just itching to sail again--your vessel makes it all the more enticing...she's a beauty


----------



## Tribe95 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow - beautiful boat!

Anyone else find pictures of boats like this as addictive as I do?  

Thanks for posting!

Ron


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome back!!! Good to see you around. Nice looking boat.

- CD


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Evening all,

Thanks for the compliments on Whampoa and the welcome.

Regards, John


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Ditto all the above.


----------



## Patsyrat (Aug 20, 2008)

*I lived on Whampoa once!*

I joined Sailnet.com just to say... I lived on Whampoa once!! We owned her for a few years (1977-1990's, early) and my father, Don Bugden totally refurbished her. We cruised mainly the Cape and islands; but also took her to Florida for a year, and a too-short trip to Bimini, Bahamas. Some of my best memories were aboard Whampoa. We were also lucky to sail and cruise with her sister-ship, Illusion.

If you are interested, I can post a few photos of Whampoa when we had her. Some pretty nice ones--also shots of the refurbishing. Does she still have the 5-toed good-luck dragon on the binnacle cover...? My Aunt's sister carved it 

I am happy to see she is owned and loved, she is such a beautiful boat. We were sad to see her go. My sisters and I were just saying tonight "I wonder what happened to...", hence the Google-search. Happy sails


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Just sent you a PM.

Here's the dragon.










Thanks for the post.

Regards, John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome back, really great looking boat.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard Patsyrat.. ..Nice boat John


----------

